# making goats milk soap - selling at crafts fairs?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

My husband has started making jewelry and is going to be selling it at crafts fairs. Now The I have sold 2 of my baby wethers their mom now has enough milk for me LOL. My husband would like me to start making goats milk soap that we could then sell at the crafts fairs. 

So my first question is - how difficult is it to make soap? Does anybody have any tips or things to watch out for? I have read about it and it doesn't sound to difficult but I have talked to my mom and she is making it sound VERY difficult. :shrug:

Does anyone know how much the lye etc. costs?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Try this link has lots of good information
http://www.soapqueen.com/


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

It's been years since I've made soap, but I used the non lye method with the blocks of glycerin or coco butter. So simple to make it that way but more cost involved and I'm sure those blocks have gone up since I did it.

But with those blocks you could add some goat milk and be on your way with soap made in less then a day.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Soap is really not hard to make at all. I have made around 1000 2 oz bars so far. The cheapest food grade lye I have found is Red Hot Devil lye which is cheapest if bought off of dudadiesel.com. I only use food grade because the other lye just doesn't trace as smoothly as I like and it varies more than food grade. I can make a video of me making soap if anyone might be interested. I need to make some more soon.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I would love to see a video. What do you use for scents? Thanks.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I make soap, for personal use and to give as gifts for friends.

But I would never sell without first investing in some business insurance. Why? Huge liability with soap. Let me explain.

You have your soap labeled property with all the ingredients in very clear writing, so there is no mystery as to what is in it. But, if someone who is allergic to an ingredient uses that soap, they can still sue you. They might not win, but you still have to invest in a lawyer and go to court, both cost a pretty penny. That would effectively ruin a person selling soap to make a bit of income on the side.

This is a great write that really goes into detail about making sure you have all your ducks in a row before selling soap. It isn't meant to scare you, it is meant to prepare you that it isn't as easy as you might think.

Shellshocker66, that kind of soap you made is called 'melt and pour'. It isn't really soap making in that, you aren't mixing oils and NaOH to saponify a soap. You're using a premade soap product to make another, slightly different product


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> I make soap, for personal use and to give as gifts for friends.
> 
> But I would never sell without first investing in some business insurance. Why? Huge liability with soap. Let me explain.
> 
> ...




Agreed it was the cheating way to make soap. But it is an easy way to start for a lot of folks who go on to start making lye soap.

I'm been wanting to start making lye soap (in my oh so not free time), but got to wait till some gals freshen as all are dry at the moment and being bred.

After that I will look into ordering some lye (or trying the lowe's product) and using some goat milk to make some soap.


----------

